# Dog labor signs?



## Dixie Dawg (Mar 17, 2010)

I've got 3 pregnant girls right now, and the one who is 'most' pregnant, I'm not exactly sure when she should be due because I never actually saw her bred...  but I know she bred before the other 2 and they should be due in another week and a half or so...

I looked up on the internet some today and it said that a dog's temp will go down when they're ready to go into labor.  I took her temp for the first time today and it's 97.5    The web said it should be 101.5 or so!  She has milk already come in and looks like she swallowed a watermelon.

I guess my question is, how accurate do you think the temp thing can be? I took it with a digital thermometer, with a probe cover on it.  Should I keep a close eye on her since her temp was that low?  I'm thinking she's gonna be staying inside from now until she pops, but welcome any advice or comments!


----------



## Sunshine1 (Mar 17, 2010)

My b&t had a temp ranging from 101 to 98 for several days before she went into labor last month. The day she went into labor it dropped to 97.8. They say they'll stop eating when it gets close to time but she ate like a pig right up until she gave birth.

Is there any discharge from her vaginal area? This is also a sign.

Yeah I'd keep her close by, sounds like it's about time. Good luck!! Take some pics!!!


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 17, 2010)

General restlessness is the best clue  IMO and "nesting" behavior.


----------



## hogdawg (Mar 17, 2010)

Once that temp drops and they start nesting, it wont be long.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Mar 17, 2010)

They start acting considerably different and panting very hard just before labor. The most tell tale sign... a pup pops out..... 

Seriously, I've had my girls in their crate, I see that they're close, but just wait for a pup to pop out before I get them in their box. Clean up isn't too bad and you keep them closer to you so you know just when it starts.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Mar 19, 2010)

Well is she a mother yet??


----------



## Blue Iron (Mar 21, 2010)

"Normally" they won't eat the day before they whelp.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Mar 22, 2010)

She just popped!  
And ate like a horse the whole time lol.... pics coming!


----------



## jkm1963 (Mar 23, 2010)

Congrats! Can't wait to see the pics.


----------

